# Battery clamp/clip ?



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

Need a help..My car doesn't start every other day unless I bang the negative terminal battery clamp (the one that holds the wires to the terminal) with a wrench... or try to rotate and tighten it .. It clicks(tik tik tik), does things with the lights, radio and all.. but the engine doesn't start. There are lots of corroded stuffs on the terminal and you can just take off the clamp from the terminal with your hands, it's that lose.. and it's little broken too :thumbup: Actually the problem somehow went away for a few months but recently it's come up.

I guess I need to buy a new clamp (or clip, or whatever it's called), remove the old clamp from the wires, put the wires into the new clamp, tighten the bolt, and then set the new clamp to the battery ? Is that it ? Is theire any common mistake that I might do ? Also, any idea where these clamps are sold(Autozone, Walmart ?), are their any specificification that a 95 Sentra follows ? 

Thanks in advance for the responses..I did search the post, but I wanted to make sure that I don't do a mistake and end up having a broken car..now atleast I can bang it up to make running..


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Universal Battery Terminals will work great: AutoZone/Advanced/Pep's Boys, you choose.

An idea the way it's in my car (NO special things):









Another closer view with another battery:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

-go to wal mart and ask for "battery terminal clamps"
this is what they will give you








^should be no more than $15
-then ask for a battery post cleaner (it will be a wire brush that you place over the battery post and rotate to clean. 
-if it still dosent work, that means the posts have been cleaned to much or they have just wron away because the clamp rubbed them away.

in that case, buy a post "shim" it will thinken your post so it makes contact with the clamp again








everything can be found here. also.








^that is the brush, the hole you put over the battery terminal, the other end you insert into the clamp, i have this exact same one, works like a charm.


----------

